# ka24de compression



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

i've heard that other forms of the KA ( i have a 98 240 sx) like in the maxima or altima ( not sure which) have a higher compression, i'm considering building a N/A motor for my car and then autocrossing the hell out of it.. all i want is like a 200 hp to the ground car.. ( my suspesion is getting its work first just trying to make a plan here  ) also how makes cams for the KA? thanks for the help guys..oh by the way will the higher compression pistons fit in my ka? i think they would but never can be too surte ..lol thanks again guys..


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

anyone know where to get thinner head gasket to increase the compression ratio? and what the stock gasket size is?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

just have the head shaved 10mils


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

I don't know of any Factory KA with more than 9.5:1 compression. The Maxima did not come with a KA. 

Good luck trying to get 200 RWHP out of a KA. SCC magazine got a best of 154 RWHP in NA state with bolt-ons on their project 240. I doubt you will find 46 HP in the heads and compression unless you do not care about keeping it streetable. It can be done. But it will be expensive and you'll probably have to idle at over 2000 RPM to keep it running. NASPORT GT3 KA's make some 260 HP(crank I think) with intake restrictors on their KA24E's. But it's a pure race motor.


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

so what your saying is the sr20det or the rb25det would be better swaps for more power??.. alrighty no more mods for this engine! lo9l.. i'll sell it to soem engine-less truck owner


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually 200+ HP isnt to hard with the KA24DE , I am making around 220 with my All Motor KA24DE , you just need a set of JE 10.5:1 Comp. Pistons and a good set of cams , with the basic Intake , Header, Exhaust and pulley .....look up www.racetep.com , they have everything you need !!


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

thats cool im actually thinkin of puttin about a grand and a half into my car and i didnt wanna go nitrous...where u get your cams from???.......and how much did the pistons finally end up costing....


----------

